# Still alive and hungry



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a lot to get done this weekend, so didn't get to fish much. Went down to the cut in the middle of the day, both Saturday and Sunday with some fresh dead shrimp and we tore up the keeper drum and sheepshead. We didn't keep any, because I knew I wouldn't have time to clean them, but if we would have kept them my ice chest would be over flowing. The weather was nice, other than the thick fog along the beach, and the water was clean and clear, which rarely happens in Sargent. Like everyone else, I get nervous every time a freeze hit's, but I think we got through this one ok.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A lot of people think if it's not a trout, red, or flounder, then it's no good, but I'm not one of those people. I'm a fisherman and I just enjoy fishing. It don't matter to me if it's a bluegill or a blue marlin, if I'm catching fish I'm happy.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the report hope your right.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a little tip for using dead shrimp. Cut the tail and the tip of the head off, this helps keep the shrimp from twisting your line up so much. I've found a size 1 or 2 khale hook to be the best for using dead shrimp. Threading the hook from the tail to the head gives the shrimp a natural presentation. 
Also always watch the birds, they always give away areas that hold bait and fish.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic catchin, bud. "Blue gill or blue marlin" I hear ya.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Now on to what everyone is worried about, TROUT.
Since the freeze we haven't seen a single trout, dead or alive, and I was getting worried. 
After dinner tonight, which was very good by the way, I decided to give it another shot, and boy was I supersized.
It, took me less than 15 minuits to get my limit, on the new Whippin Chicken of course. I went and grabbed my knife and a zip lock and when I got back to the pier the trout were going crazy.
I quickly cleaned my fish and starting casting again and was getting hit's or fish on every cast. Just as soon as I could get one unhooked and back in the water, I would catch another one. They were hitting very light, but once they were hooked they were jumping and tail walking as good as ever. It was a very happy sight to say the least. On top of that I had a couple big snook swimming through the lights, but they wouldn't hit. So all in all, I think we dodged the bullet.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention, all the fish felt like they were pulled out of a ice chest when they came out of the water. I don't know what the water temperature was, but it was colder than I've felt in a long time.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> A lot of people think if it's not a trout, red, or flounder, then it's no good, but I'm not one of those people. I'm a fisherman and I just enjoy fishing. It don't matter to me if it's a bluegill or a blue marlin, if I'm catching fish I'm happy.


Absolutely..... Me too! However, at my age, I wanna cross Marlin off of the list now. That was tough enough in my mid 50s.

Lots of great pictures there Johnny!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice report!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Great report! Thanks for taking time to snap the pics AND for sharing them!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks like a lot of fun. Great report and you are as good a photographer as you are a fisherman.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Great report and nice fish. You mentioned you have not seen a trout until you caught those in picture. I have been killing the trout in the Rockport area in shallow water the last 3 weeks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Txredfish said:


> Great report and nice fish. You mentioned you have not seen a trout until you caught those in picture. I have been killing the trout in the Rockport area in shallow water the last 3 weeks.


I said since the freeze I hadn't seen a trout, meaning Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. I've been killing them myself, up until the freeze. I just start to panic if I'm not catching fish every day.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Great report JR, I see you are still after them and I will be getting out there tomorrow to see if I can keep up with you. Thanks for the report.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*awesome report*

Dang you catch some fish ... Those sheepies fry so good .


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

It's all about being able to adapt to the current fishing environment and get that tug on the end of the line. I would say you're very good at that. Thanks for the report


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*nice!!!!!!*

you TEAR them fish up. I like reading your stuff. Thanks. I enjoy fishing for anything myself


----------



## FlusherK (Nov 20, 2012)

Been wacking em good, saw no dead fish. Cold pattern works even in high winds.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Dilly Dilly Sharkchum

Heck Im thinking about hitting the bayous I wanna catch some so bad!!


----------

